# Substitute chicken breasts for whole chickens



## muzzlet

I have a casserole recipe calling for a 5 pound chicken, to be poached with vegetables and then cut up and mixed with the rest of the ingredients. 

My question: how much boneless, skinless chicken breast would equal the same amount of meat from a 5 pound whole chicken? I know the whole weight is not edible meat. Frankly, I'm just too darned lazy to cook the whole chicken, and nobody in my family likes dark meat anyway. Yes, I know dark meat is more flavorful, but ...

Thanks!!


----------



## Jeekinz

I'd use 6 boneless breasts. 1 to take place of each main part of a whole chicken. 2 legs, 2 thighs, 2 breasts. Maybe 1 more for the wings?

Edit:  Maybe just 5.


----------



## Andy M.

Just do a half breast for each person.


----------



## ironchef

Not including gibblets, one whole chicken will yield you roughly half it's original mass once it's broken down.


----------



## auntdot

Of course you won't have all of that wonderful poaching liquor.


----------



## suziquzie

I think roasting a whole chicken is easier than cooking 6 breasts.


----------

